# W8 HID help?



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

hi i was wondering if anyone knows the size bulbs the 2002 passat w8 carries , and if possible a site were i can buy 12000k bulbs (or any preferable bulb tat is strong , don't care about legality, just powerfully headlight), pair of headlights after market, and after market heallights help please ,
-andrey 
thanks


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

factory part number N 104 457 01, Headlight Bulb also known as a D2S


----------



## BlackA4Quattro (Jan 1, 2008)

and hi temp bulbs arent bright. 5000k or so its the optimum. hi temp is blue and doesnt perform as well. the bright blue lights you see are from improper hid conversions with rice bulbs in them.


----------

